# Just found these nice bottles from a town dump



## Thetf2jack (Sep 26, 2020)

bottle 1 is my favorite because it says honey and almond, also is well embossed
Bottle 2 only says “made in the USA”
Bottle 3 says “3 in one oil co“
Bottle 4 says “evangeline pepper sauce made in st.martinville Louisiana”
And the metal thing is for a pressure cooker? There is one available on eBay for $65 so I think it’s a pretty good find


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 26, 2020)

Remember to go by the "sold" price on eBay not the "asking" prices.  Just a reminder! Cool finds!


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 26, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Remember to go by the "sold" price on eBay not the "asking" prices.  Just a reminder! Cool finds!


Yeah but there aren’t any sold and it’s the only listing


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 26, 2020)

Thetf2jack said:


> Yeah but there aren’t any sold and it’s the only listing



Yep, that's a problem sometimes.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 27, 2020)

I found one sold for $12. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MI...523422?hash=item34300e009e:g:iYsAAOSw9UVfUgrE


----------



## Wadersmith (Feb 21, 2022)

with the pepper sauce. That’s an interesting ones. As far as I know I have the oldest known example of one. The small ones ain’t so common but there ain’t  no market for em


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi. Theft Jack ; Some of those Evangeline pepper sauce  small bottles  were made by 3 Rivers * . some people Collect Them Look On The Bottom .


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 4, 2022)

I don’t want to be that person…. But if u use “what’s it worth” a free app- sometimes it’s helpful. I just screen shot what came up for you. I hope that helps! Kat. >^..^/uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220305/1ed7867ead8b7ca2158ac13f2ba22f01.jpg[/IMG]


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Mar 4, 2022)

I remember those pressure cookers. They spouted steam and made a racket. The devil's own noise.   By Kat's post I can see they still have a following. The question is WHY?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 5, 2022)

Len said:


> I remember those pressure cookers. They spouted steam and made a racket. The devil's own noise.  By Kat's post I can see they still have a following. The question is WHY?



Right?! I use a huge newer one a lot, because I can about everything- but those real old ones? I always thought they were pretty risky, but that’s probably left over from the stories from my grandma about being a kid, cooking for the farm workers with her sis. They had 1 blow up- She said her and aunt Blanch were days cleaning potatoes off the ceiling! BOOM! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Mar 7, 2022)

Making vodka the new, old fashion way...


----------

